# die Kiste/die Schachtel



## sevillista

Die Kiste/die Schachtel son dos palabras también sinónimas según mi diccionario: caja. ¿Me podeis decir si hay alguna diferencia? ¿Puede ser en el material? Gracias.


----------



## vmrweb

Una "Schachtel" puede ser de varias formas y normalmente es de cartón. Contiene papeles, bombónes, cigarillos... 
Una "Kiste" es normalmente rectangular y de madera o otros materiáles robustos. Es para cosas más pesadas: botellas, frutas, llibros...


----------



## sevillista

Muchas gracias


----------



## Sidjanga

Otra diferencia importante es que una _Schachtel _puede ser muy pequeña, mientras que una _Kiste _sugiere siempre un tamaño bastante más grande, y suena más "sólido".

Si una Schachtel, que -como ya dijo vmrweb- suele ser de cartón- es grande, se le suele llamar _Karton_, p.ej. (¡muy importante! ) _Umzugskarton_.


----------



## ErOtto

Un ejemplo para ilustrar la diferencia:

Eine Schachtel Pralinen.
Eine Kiste Bier.

La última, muy importante "pal fúrgo" 

Saludos
ErOtto

PS.- Saluditos Sigi, ¡cuanto tiempo!


----------



## sevillista

ErOtto said:


> La última, muy importante "pal fúrgo"


 
Je, je, a mí para ver er fúrgo lo que me hace falta es eine Schachtel Transilium .


----------



## ErOtto

sevillista said:


> Je, je, a mí para ver er fúrgo lo que me hace falta es eine Schachtel Transilium .


 
En este caso sería eine (Arznei)*Packung* (supongo que Transilium es lo mismo que Atontadol, ¿no?) 


Como decía un amigo turco que vive en Alemania: "deutsch Sprach, schwere Sprach" 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------

